# USB keeps saying the disk is write protected!!!



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

So I have two usb's called nexxtech, one is 8gb and the other is 16gb. When I try doing anything with it I get that error. The first one had that error when I plugged it in to my computer. The second one got the error in the middle of when I was copying my files to it, the loading bar became red and said the device is write protected. :angry:
The 16gb USB is brand new and it was the first time I used it and there is no switch on them either, unless it hidden somewhere? 

I tried the regedit solution nothing happens!?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to format the two USB drives?



> I tried the regedit solution nothing happens!?


You shouldn't mess with the registry. It can cause huge damage to the computer.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

yes formatting ends up giving me the same error!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does Windows give you an error code when this happens?


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

no, all I get is that message.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this Microsoft Fixit can help:

Diagnose and fix Windows USB problems automatically


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

okay ill let you know what happens.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

It found a problem but didn't solve mine...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did it say the problem? Give any codes?

See if you run it again if it will fix it.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

It gave no error codes and it said it fixed removing the usb safely.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

same thing no solution.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

What should I do now?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do the drives work on any other computer or is it just this one? Did you install any locking sofware on the drives?


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do the drives work on any other computer or is it just this one? Did you install any locking sofware on the drives?



No, they dont work on any computer I just get the same message. No locking softwares!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've become stumped on this! I have posted in our back room so hopefully another hardware member will help you get this fixed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you having this issue with any other USB drives?

If not then I would have to say that both USB drives have failed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the drive plugged in, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc *Right click the* diskmgmt *icon in the search results and* Run As Administrator.* In the *Elevated Disk Management* window, if you see your Flash drive there, highlight the partition/volume and right click it and choose to* Delete Volume *or go up to the tool bar and press the *X.* Now right click the *Unallocated Space *and create a new* Simple Volume*. _Format_ it FAT32. If this fails, it would seem that both drives failed.


----------

